# Photographing Bridal Show



## sactown024 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was just asked to photograph a bridal show this month, never done one before so I was wondering if there are any special things i should know before doing it. What is it that I should be photographing besides candids? 

Should I be going booth to booth photographing the business owners with there booth setup? 

anyone ever done one before?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jan 29, 2013)

It really depends on who you are shooting for and what they want out of the photographs. For the most part, candids of people looking at stuff and generally being happy and what not will probably generate the most interesting photographs. You're definitely going to want to visit as many booths as possible (assuming you aren't being paid by one of the people who have a booth), but there's going to be energy coming from some and not others. Focus on the ones where people are excited and are doing interesting stuff. 

On the other hand, there's a decent chance that the people who've asked you do shoot this only really want you to take grip and grins. They'll be boring photos, but sometimes that's exactly what people want.  Also, plan to spend a lot of time walking around not really finding anything interesting.  You'll have to dig to find good stuff.


----------



## texkam (Jan 29, 2013)

> What is it that I should be photographing


Um, ask your client.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 29, 2013)

texkam said:
			
		

> Um, ask your client.



Nah, that's way too logical.


----------



## sactown024 (Jan 29, 2013)

e.rose said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did smarty pants'

The venue said do as I want, but its my first one. 

some people on these forums are just flat out rude, you do know we are all photographers trying to help one another?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jan 29, 2013)

> you do know we are all photographers trying to help one another?



You are clearly misinformed on the true nature of photographers ;-)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will help! I would recommend you use your camera in Program or AUTO mode.. since you have only had a camera for about two months!  Shooting something like this, it will probably make better choices on exposure.

Edit.. sorry.. make that nearly six months now....  but I would still recommend PROGRAM or AUTO...



sactown024 said:


> 7-30-2012   I just got a t2i with a kit lens  and a 55-250 lens. This is my first dslr and after using the zoom lens I  can't see why I would ever want to use the kit lens, seems like it  takes crap photos compared to the zoom.
> 
> Anyone have a good use for the kit lens?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

wow. tough crowd on this one...

well, we shoot weddings, not bridal shows. but, having attended bridal shows, and without knowing exactly what your "employer" is expecting, I would say to focus on vendors and the people interacting with them. maybe some pictures of groups of people at vendors, or women holding up dresses from vendors, people checking out equipment....stuff like that. shots that show the venue, different types of people that are attending the show, some candid shots of people looking at/trying out merchandise, hot chicks eating corn dogs...you know, the usual stuff.


----------



## Michael79 (Jan 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I will help! I would recommend you use your camera in Program or AUTO mode.. since you have only had a camera for about two months!  Shooting something like this, it will probably make better choices on exposure.
> 
> Edit.. sorry.. make that nearly six months now....  but I would still recommend PROGRAM or AUTO...
> 
> ...


This is dedication right here! You went above and beyond this to answer his question, well played!

As for a suggestion, I would go with pixmedic's advise. The person that asked you to cover this, is she a part of the venue or one of the vendors? Your photos may want to sell what they're trying to sell.

Good Luck


----------



## e.rose (Jan 29, 2013)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> I did smarty pants'
> 
> The venue said do as I want, but its my first one.
> 
> some people on these forums are just flat out rude, you do know we are all photographers trying to help one another?



You're clearly not familiar with my sense of
Humor.  That's okay.  You'll catch on eventually.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just went to one last weekend!  Wow, it was so crowded!!!!!!!!! I got hit twice just walking through the booth area.  It is going to be hard to shoot if there are as many people as there was at the one I attended.  They gave away samples of cakes and such.  You think they were giving away gold.  Is there a fashion show?  If so, scout a good area to photograph the models as they come down the run way.  Good luck.  Get some pics of the cakes, flower arrangements, etc. also.


----------



## sactown024 (Jan 29, 2013)

Michael79 said:
			
		

> This is dedication right here! You went above and beyond this to answer his question, well played!
> 
> As for a suggestion, I would go with pixmedic's advise. The person that asked you to cover this, is she a part of the venue or one of the vendors? Your photos may want to sell what they're trying to sell.
> 
> Good Luck



The venue asked me to do it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2013)

I would shoot like i shoot  street photography, try catching punters interacting with stall holders handing over money shoot wide to include stall holders sign


----------



## sactown024 (Jan 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I will help! I would recommend you use your camera in Program or AUTO mode.. since you have only had a camera for about two months!  Shooting something like this, it will probably make better choices on exposure.
> 
> Edit.. sorry.. make that nearly six months now....  but I would still recommend PROGRAM or AUTO...



Mark II now, ima pro like you now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 29, 2013)

sactown024 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardly....


----------



## kathyt (Jan 29, 2013)

I would just get in there and use your best judgement. I would try to get each vendor with a wide variety of angles. The runway part will most likely have a DJ and funky lights. I would make sure and have a longer focal length for that. (like a 70-200) An expodisc would come in pretty handy at this type of thing (or do a CWB) to minimize your post processing. WB is going to be pretty important on this one considering alot of the dresses need to be showcased at their best. Alot of wedding dresses now are not really "white." Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## texkam (Jan 29, 2013)

> The venue asked me to do it. The venue said do as I want.


So why does the venue want pics? What do they intend to do with the pics? Um, this info would also be helpful in determining your pricing.


----------



## sactown024 (Jan 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> I would just get in there and use your best judgement. I would try to get each vendor with a wide variety of angles. The runway part will most likely have a DJ and funky lights. I would make sure and have a longer focal length for that. (like a 70-200) An expodisc would come in pretty handy at this type of thing (or do a CWB) to minimize your post processing. WB is going to be pretty important on this one considering alot of the dresses need to be showcased at their best. Alot of wedding dresses now are not really "white." Good luck and have fun with it.



Great feedback Kathy, thank you


----------

